
Please, Fix This Shitty Website - artofbryce
https://fixthisshittywebsite.com/
======
peeters
I tried to nominate
[http://fixthisshittywebsite.com](http://fixthisshittywebsite.com), but
unfortunately it was so unusable I wasn't actually able to submit my comments.
So I guess I'll have to list the sins here:

\- Input form text is unreadably set against loud, colorful background.

\- "[http://"](http://") ghost text in URL input is not actually ghost text,
it stays after you paste a URL with "http" in it.

\- Styling of the above is off

\- Force me to pick one of the three arbitrary checkbox options, even when
none apply (not even a little) and I've listed the problems in detail in the
text area.

Some version of Muphry's Law I guess.

~~~
callinyouin
I tried (and eventually succeeded) to do the same. My problem was being forced
to check one of the boxes even though none of them really applied. I ended up
checking the third box and provided my own alternate meaning. The really funny
part was that the "thank you" message after submitting was black text on that
partially black background image. :)

------
stronsay
This website is essentially 6 lines of text and a web form. This could be
implemented in, say, 25 kilobytes of PHP code.

Your website took around 6 seconds to load, weighs 3.5MB and requires my
machine to pull data from about 17 different domains.

I realize that you (assuming you are the author of this site) are mostly just
following current web design trends (single page websites) so I'm not putting
the blame squarely on you, but how is this even remotely reasonable? Honestly,
I prefer the average 90's website to this.

------
aesthetics1
I have to admit that I cannot figure out the purpose of this. Did I miss an
'about' section or something? What happens with the nominated sites?

~~~
vanattab
I am not sure ether. I think they are looking for leads on work.

~~~
dhimes
Looks like public shaming, like peeple.com was going to be, but for websites.

------
jeffjose
This site itself is an epitome of the bland website design.

~~~
dschiffner
Tell us more

~~~
curiousgal
It's a single page website,
[http://i.imgur.com/EQmCc0L.png](http://i.imgur.com/EQmCc0L.png)

~~~
petee
1.7M & 5s initial load time, for 1266 content characters...ouch. I'm not a big
fan of 'bloat-because-we-can'

------
OhSoHumble
So, while this website isn't particularly great and I don't see nominating...
anything... on it as being helpful, I'd like to nominate every government
website out there that attempts to help society.

An example of this is affordable housing. While sites like Padmapper* and Live
Lovely* are killing it in the UX and UI departments, government equivalents
are clunky and hard to use.

And, while different rental sites include income restricted units, they have
incomplete listings compared to government vendor websites like Social Serve*.

Especially in my area, a lot of people don't even know they qualify for
affordable housing and, if they do know, they have inadequate tools for
searching for and managing any potential units that come onto the market.

[1] [https://www.padmapper.com/apartments/new-york-
ny?box=-74.232...](https://www.padmapper.com/apartments/new-york-
ny?box=-74.2326937861,40.5060863643,-73.8454257197,40.757517642)

[2] [https://livelovely.com](https://livelovely.com)

[3]
[http://www.socialserve.com/tenant/CA/index.html?ch=sjc](http://www.socialserve.com/tenant/CA/index.html?ch=sjc)

------
ohitsdom
69 requests, 4.6 MB, 20 second load time. Fix yours first.

------
wmccullough
Not going to lie, I nominated Facebook for having fake news and
advertisements.

~~~
YeGoblynQueenne
Really? I nominated fixthisshittywebsite.com. I thought everyone else did.

------
halis
Just nominated [http://www.msn.com/](http://www.msn.com/)

~~~
caminante
TBF, it's optimized for IE/Edge (browser).

------
saddestcatever
What happens after I nominate a website? I'm not sure what the follow-up is.
Does it go on a list? Generate a leaderboard? Send leads to this Matthias guy?

------
headcanon
so what actually gets done with the submissions? I will admit, when I first
got started out freelancing we (my business partner and I) would find local
businesses with outdated websites and offer our services, touting
mobile/responsive as a selling point. Perhaps this is a way of crowdsourcing
the same?

